# Puppy rarely drinks water



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo is 15 weeks and I feed him NI. He does not seem to drink water except when I give him bought treats. I have now started adding a little water to his food just to make him 'drink' more water. Also give ice cubes though he never finishes a cube. His skin seems a bit dry and flaky. How can I get him drinking more? Water is always in his bowl and I refresh three times a day.

Tips please....


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty goes through phases with drinking water but i have noticed she isn't drinking much at the moment which i assume is as its winter and she isn't as warm or thirsty. I do remember that she drank more when she was on dry food.

I know that doesn't answer your question but i was trying to say ifthere is water there they will drink if they want or need it.

x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the same problem with Biscuit at 17 weeks. He has always been like this and is also on NI and other raw food. However, he seems to do plenty of wees all day so I'm not too worried. Biscuit seems almost adverse to his water bowl and will only drink from it if really thirsty. He often licks rainwater puddles though. I am about to change the water to distilled water as he has just started to tear from his eyes a bit (probably teething) so will see if he prefers the taste of that or is just not that thirsty.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Raw fed dogs don't drink as much as kibble fed dogs and my two rarely drink water as they get plenty of fluids from their food. Even after a long walk they barely drink. Just make sure you always leave a bowl of fresh water down and your puppy will drink when he needs to. I sometimes think that the additives in tap water might put them off as they don't like the taste so you could try leaving tap water to stand a while so the chlorine evaporates or use rain water - Flo always prefers drinking from muddy puddles!!! I suppose you could add a little water to the NI though I wouldn't do this too much or puppy may wee a lot more than they need to which could in turn effect house training.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I agree in that raw fed dogs don't need as much water - forget to mention that. Have just ordered some mineral water but will probably find it lasts me ages! We have a bowl in the garden that collects rainwater and Biscuit will often drink from that.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty isn't on NI but does have Nature Diet which is wet. When she was a little puppy and on dried food i constantly had a wet kitchen floor from all the water dripping off her beard!!

In the summer when its hot i will give her an ice cube to keep her cool and for extra water.

Like the rest of you Betty will want to drink from the muckiest puddles. i also notice she often sort of licks the wet grass too! She also often tries to drink the mucky water in the sink when she's in the sink getting her feet washed after a walk!!!!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

embee said:


> Raw fed dogs don't drink as much as kibble fed dogs and my two rarely drink water as they get plenty of fluids from their food. Even after a long walk they barely drink. Just make sure you always leave a bowl of fresh water down and your puppy will drink when he needs to. I sometimes think that the additives in tap water might put them off as they don't like the taste so you could try leaving tap water to stand a while so the chlorine evaporates or use rain water - Flo always prefers drinking from muddy puddles!!! I suppose you could add a little water to the NI though I wouldn't do this too much or puppy may wee a lot more than they need to which could in turn effect house training.


Thanks Everyone for such a quick and helpful response.

Probably right he doesn't need as much water on NI.

I did notice accidents on the floor when I added too much water to his NI. A huge pee 30 mins after a potty break! Have since reduced the water and he hasn't had any accidents for a week or so.

I will try the bowl in the garden to collect rain water idea. He does lick grass when he goes out to the garden after the rain..... 

Sorry if this is a really silly idea.... I was wondering if the condensed water from my dryer is OK?? Or is there a risk it will be harmful?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is on NI and rarely drinks water. He will drink when he comes in from an energetic walk, but seldom otherwise. He is partial to a drink from a glass in the evenings though, and loves a nice river or muddy puddle! When I had his urine tested at his annual check-up, the vet did comment that I needed to get him to drink more, as his urine was more concentrated than it should be, but I don't think she was unduly concerned.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I suppose there might be a risk that the condensed water could contain chemicals that come out of the clothes when they are drying - residues from the washing detergents. Not really sure. It's probably better to try mineral or rainwater. We'll probably get a dry spell now! (hopefully!)


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie is very fussy, his water has to be clean, if he's drunk from it once and it has mud/ dirt in it he won't drink anymore til he has fresh, yet he's only too happy to drink from the skankiest puddles outside....he drinks a bit more now he's older but just a couple of long drinks and will often go all day without drinking


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have bought some mineral water and Biscuit has been drinking more. Discerning dogs these cockapoos!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty drinks quite a lot - I have even taken to putting apple cider vinegar in it
(supposedly good for allergies etc..) - it smells quite strong although i only use a small teaspoon full. Betty does not seem to mind and drinks the lot!! I did have
her on NI for a while and did notice she drank a lot less - which made for a much less messy kitchen floor


----------

